# Ideas for an SPL Mic?



## Audio_Images (Jun 21, 2010)

Well the AudioControl 3050A 170db mic I had took a dump so I need a new one. Any ideas? I am not using the 3050A RTA anymore either as I am selling it... It will be for TrueAudio/RTA Level 4. I looked at Dayton EMM-6 Electret Measurement Microphone | Parts-Express.com but it does not go too high on SPL. I can do a bit more than $50.00 too. Nothing wild - just something nice, accurate and wont take a 2nd mortgage to finance. Something that can adapt to the computers sound card would be cool - but XLR is ok too. As I am new to doing RTA from a computer now that I am not using the 3050a anymore, Do I need a special sound card that supports that high of db as well or? I have a good card now but not sure it will work ok. It is for gaming more than anything else. I sold my Mackie 1604 awhile back along with all my keyboards, so would like to not have to get in to all that with a mixer again to run it.


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

you can't calibrate SPL with the mackie anyway. In fact in order to do cal on a computer SC you have to do fixed gain. This winter I'm working on this with a MobilePre. Because they are cheap, can be used closed loop, and appear easy to mod. it will end up being a simple toggle switch to lock own the gain on one channel to a fixed point.


----------



## Audio_Images (Jun 21, 2010)

chad said:


> you can't calibrate SPL with the mackie anyway. In fact in order to do cal on a computer SC you have to do fixed gain. This winter I'm working on this with a MobilePre. Because they are cheap, can be used closed loop, and appear easy to mod. it will end up being a simple toggle switch to lock own the gain on one channel to a fixed point.


Ok how about a pre calibrated one? Let me know on the one your working on. The gang at TRUERTA suggested the one I posted and it says it is fixed and calibrated? I dont know for sure, I have the software already and last night I played with my computer mic and it seemed to detect it ok, but I know it just isnt the same.


----------



## Luke352 (Jul 24, 2006)

Do you want an RTA or Spl Meter. Because what you currently (the AC3050) have is probably the only device that is reasonably good at both these tasks. As fas as I'm aware there aren't any condenser style mics like you use with a laptop based setup that are comfortable over 130-140db, the AC 170db mic is probably the only widely available one that isn't going to cost several hundreds to thousands. 

If you really do need something that is going to be capable of 170db then your only viable and cost effective solution is a termlab Term-LAB Systems I think you can get an RTA style add on as well.


----------



## Audio_Images (Jun 21, 2010)

I know about Termlab. I just am trying to do something a bit more cost effective. I guess if there is nothing else, then I will keep the 3050. I just wanted to try the computer system.


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

In order to have a true calibration the gain on the mic preamp has to be fixed, like the audio control. You use an external sound card (recommend) you need the "fix" the gain on a channel to a reference level to calibrate the software, but yet "fix" it low enough to not clip the pre... and you can only USE THAT ONE MIC for the fixed setting per preset for the software.


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

This thread was moderated for lack of humor.. I'm out on the technical end.

DIY fixed gain on a mobile pre not happening here.


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

*nope*


----------



## Daishi (Apr 18, 2006)

Edited FTL


----------



## Audio_Images (Jun 21, 2010)

I sent in to tech support the same question... this was the reply:

"By default TrueRTA is coarsely (+/- .5%) calibrated for the Behringer ECM8000."

Problem is I dont know what the SPL limit is on it...


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

The ECM will "bottom out" at "high SPL."

Mics have sensitivity figures, as do they have max SPL figures.


----------



## Audio_Images (Jun 21, 2010)

Right but how can I know what that limit is if theres no ref db or anything  I guess I just have to get the more expensive one. I can go in to a music store too I guess and see what they say. I know music mics are not the same buit like I said, I was just trying to avoid getting the termlab or spend the same on the new mic. I know some at shows have music mics setup for judging and testing run thru a laptop with a mixer but.... I dunno


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

Audio_Images said:


> Right but how can I know what that limit is if theres no ref db or anything


For nobody knowing what you did for the audio industry you sure are ABSOLUTELY blind to technical things aren't you? :laugh:


----------



## Luke352 (Jul 24, 2006)

Audio_Images said:


> I sent in to tech support the same question... this was the reply:
> 
> "By default TrueRTA is coarsely (+/- .5%) calibrated for the Behringer ECM8000."
> 
> Problem is I dont know what the SPL limit is on it...


Well I did a bit of quick research and I believe the Behringer is good to only about 128db, as there is another company that produces a very similar mic in that it appears to use the same capsule but it costs about 80% more and has a better response as a result and it only measures to 128db. The Dayton Audio mic which is considered to be basically identical to the behringer is limited to 127db.

You have to realise the Behringer mic along with thses laptop based RTA systems are not designed with SPL testing in mind, all they really need as far as SPL ability is enough to be safe when setting up live stage sound. Now as far as live sound goes most decent rigs can probably manage 115db peaks with some of the very best actually manageing 120-125db peaks. But I highly doubt they would be measuring response at these levels. That is something Chad could probably comment on. So why would they make these mics with ultra high SPL limits. 

Further to that most of the mics I've found with higher limits 140-150db are all in the $500-$1200 price range.


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

On a good club rig you can "set the cruise" at 115dB at FOH 

Not that I would ever do that or anything


----------



## Audio_Images (Jun 21, 2010)

chad said:


> For nobody knowing what you did for the audio industry you sure are ABSOLUTELY blind to technical things aren't you? :laugh:


Not sure what that means but ok. I asked for advice on here, I never claimed to know it all. I understand db ref levels, weighting, stn etc. just fine. There are no specs on the other mic was what my point was.


----------



## Audio_Images (Jun 21, 2010)

Luke352 said:


> Well I did a bit of quick research and I believe the Behringer is good to only about 128db, as there is another company that produces a very similar mic in that it appears to use the same capsule but it costs about 80% more and has a better response as a result and it only measures to 128db.
> 
> You have to realise the Behringer mic along with thses laptop based RTA systems are not designed with SPL testing in mind, all they really need as far as SPL ability is enough to be safe when setting up live stage sound. Now as far as live sound goes most decent rigs can probably manage 115db peaks with some of the very best actually manageing 120-125db peaks. But I highly doubt they would be measuring response at these levels. That is something Chad could probably comment on. So why would they make these mics with ultra high SPL limits.
> 
> Further to that most of the mics I've found with higher limits 140-150db are all in the $500-$1200 price range.



Yep thanks. I think I will just scrap the laptop idea because it will not be for judging anyways. I just wanted to check out the new software programs availiable today and step out of my old school ideals.


----------



## getonerd (Jul 24, 2007)

i was at the same problem i when an got the behringer mic and an mic mate for my rta stuff and got an usb bass meter for my spl stuff


----------



## TREETOP (Feb 11, 2009)

Wow it startled me to see a thread in "new posts" started by Audio_Fraud. 
Glad it was just a bump. 

On a sad note though, this forum will miss having Chad around. It's too bad for DIYMA that a lot of the very knowledgeable OGs are leaving.


----------



## Hispls (Mar 12, 2008)

the mic at www.MAKE IT LOUDER.com is very accurate and very sensitive (provided you have a good DMM). It is also easily integrated with TrueRTA software. 

I have a termlab I'm thinking of selling, but to do a real full spectrum RTA you need to buy an add-on from them that's kind of pricy.


----------

